# can i really use airtel live for free internet on pc



## garefield (Oct 25, 2007)

hi guys i ahve heard abt free internet using airtel live on ur pc is it true does it work till today if yes can u give me the working tricks or hacks for this.
thanks in advance.
i tried it but i was only able to open live,airtelworld.com,wap.google.com and wap.yahoo.com not anyonther site plz help me


----------



## New (Oct 25, 2007)

Friend it's air tel mobile office.
Im using it from last night.Daily rental 20rps and weekly 100 in bangalore.


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey can u please let me know how to connect the Airete MO through laptop


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 27, 2007)

talk to the customer care guys first......they will tell you the process to activate the mobile ofice on your cell.

now connect your mobile to ur Laptop with USB calble through PC suit.....and u will find an option there 'connect to internet', just click that.


----------



## Cyclone (Oct 27, 2007)

A word of caution: You can look, but you can't touch. Or, in this case, download. Not for free, at any rate. They charge you for d/ls. My roomie's got Airtel, we've tried browsing, its free. But if you try to log into any site, or d/l a photo, or do anything for that matter, it charges you. You might as well get the local bband.


----------



## valtea (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm not charge extra for Mobile Office. I have been using it fo nearly a year now. Only Rs 249 per month in Mizoram. Only minus pooint is that its slow so in a month my bandwith is about 3GB


----------

